# which is better to go with..peptide or actual hgh and why



## getbig9198 (Dec 20, 2012)

is it better to go with growth hormones or do the peptides...ive never tried either and im thinking if i ever do get a chance to get some hgh i was thinking id like to go with rips ...but if its better to go with peptides which ones would be good to assist in build more muscle..i know about the ghrp 2 and 6 and  igf-1-lr3, cjc w.o dac igf-1 des and all that good stuff but what i dont know is if i went with a peptide..which ones are for intramuscular injection and which ones are not...and why ..im just trying to gain a little knowledge


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm no expert at peptides but I can tell you there's a reason gh is so much more expensive then peptides....


----------



## Azog (Dec 20, 2012)

If you have to have one, probably GH. Just plan to buy a lot, as it needs to be run for extended periods of time. I'm not that knowledgeable about igf's, but I think for outright muscle building they would be more effective than gh. If you are after the benefits of gh, using a ghrp and ghrh along with exogenous gh would be effective. I've been using that combo (ghrp2 and cjc no-dac 100mcg each followed by 1.3iu rips 5-10min later [all 3x daily]) and I have noticed great effects. I recover very quickly, sleep extremely well, and dropped several bf% even after upping cals.


----------



## elcidmike (Dec 20, 2012)

I tried all the peptides and none worked anything like real HGH. Now the Melanotan II works great for getting you tan. Be careful though, it can really turn your face dark.
And GHRP6 made me want to eat like a pig.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2012)

peps do work.... no ? about that.  Ive seen lots of blood tests, but they need to be ran sky high and dosed 3-6x ED to compete with GH.

at that point gh aint really much more and the results are better.  I am using both now.  2.5 IU for 4 days, than ghrh/ghrp stack for 3 days of the wk.  than back on real stuff.  


Im doing this to keep natty production high.  even ghrp 2 makes me eat, and eat a lot, more than id like.


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 21, 2012)

well thanks for the info...i know this is gonna sound lazy but i think i may just stick to rips cause pinin myself 3 to 6 times a day is as much work as eating as consitantly...i would get bored quickly hahaha


----------



## PFM (Dec 21, 2012)

One or the other.....GH.


----------



## PFM (Dec 21, 2012)

I didn't answer the "why". Peptide injection timing proved too much for me. Just pinning GH every morning and every eve is enough for me. Pre and post WO simply too much hassle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 27, 2012)

PFM said:


> I didn't answer the "why". Peptide injection timing proved too much for me. Just pinning GH every morning and every eve is enough for me. Pre and post WO simply too much hassle.



yea its a bitch.....after a while you really get tired of it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 27, 2012)

GH, IMO. I only pin 1x per day (am only running 3 IUs) and the results are palpable: sleep, recovery, energy levels - all improved. 

I couldn't incorporate a schedule that would let me pin 3x per day


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 27, 2012)

PFM said:


> I didn't answer the "why". Peptide injection timing proved too much for me. Just pinning GH every morning and every eve is enough for me. Pre and post WO simply too much hassle.



this is a big constraint with the GH releasing peps.  MUST be pinned on an empty stomach.  Before bed not so bad, and when first waking not so bad.   it's that third one in the middle of the day that is almost impossible for me.  as much as I feel I should eat, finding a time where my stomach is empty is nearly impossible.

the next thing to consider is what are your goals?  if your goals are inline with the life extension movement, that say 1.5 to 2.0 iu/day of GH is the goal, then you can easily sub GH releasing peps instead of the actual GH itself.  Problem is that once you try to find an equivalent amount of GH Releasing peps for growth hormone levels above 5iu (aprox) a day, GH releasing peps won't be able to keep up.  There is only so much stimulation your pituatary gland will receive and STILL release GH.  Somewhere around 5iu, and your pituatary has reached a point called "diminishing marginal returns", meaning it takes ever increasing amounts of GH releasing peps to produce smaller and smaller amounts of GH to be released.  The "wall" is around the equivalent of 5iu's a day, depending on the individual.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 27, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> this is a big constraint with the GH releasing peps.  MUST be pinned on an empty stomach.  Before bed not so bad, and when first waking not so bad.   it's that third one in the middle of the day that is almost impossible for me.  as much as I feel I should eat, finding a time where my stomach is empty is nearly impossible.
> 
> the next thing to consider is what are your goals?  if your goals are inline with the life extension movement, that say 1.5 to 2.0 iu/day of GH is the goal, then you can easily sub GH releasing peps instead of the actual GH itself.  Problem is that once you try to find an equivalent amount of GH Releasing peps for growth hormone levels above 5iu (aprox) a day, GH releasing peps won't be able to keep up.  There is only so much stimulation your pituatary gland will receive and STILL release GH.  Somewhere around 5iu, and your pituatary has reached a point called "diminishing marginal returns", meaning it takes ever increasing amounts of GH releasing peps to produce smaller and smaller amounts of GH to be released.  The "wall" is around the equivalent of 5iu's a day, depending on the individual.






ive tried pretty much every pep there is.  IDK how you could get 5iu results from pep;s alone.  maybe 2-3iu but thats it.


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 28, 2012)

well thanks for the info guys ...i plan on using about 2 to 3 iu's a day along with i mass cycle of 500mg of sus. per week 200mg of npp per week and 2oomg of deca per week for about 12 weeks and 50 mg of dbol ed for the first 4 weeks..like i said i think i plan on going with rips...im 5'8" 160.. sounds small but i do have a semi decent build to me...im not skinny be any means but not big either ..i have a small upper body frame ....my goal is to get to about 180-190 and maintain from there


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 30, 2012)

get some Igf DES to go with the GH for mass.


----------

